# selling a UK motorhome in greece



## thetwig (Feb 11, 2012)

Hi All.

I'm an Aussie living in the UK and I'm planning a road trip from England to Greece over the summer. I'll be buying a small motorhome (likely to be 15-20 years old, <£7k) here in the UK and I'll need to sell it in Europe before flying directly back to Australia.

The preference would be to sell it in Greece, however from a little research it seems that the paperwork, import taxes and rego (for the buyer), and the language barrier would be too prohibitive. I guess the auto market in Greece is not great at the moment either.

Basically I would like some confidence that I can recoup a significant portion the buying price when selling. Obviously I would get less if selling to a dealer but in reality I won't have the time to hang about waiting for a private buyer. 

Does anyone have any advice on this? Would you recommend selling in Greece or should I look to Italy or Germany? Any pointers to Greek motorhome dealers would also be appreciated. 

Thanks.


----------



## peterbeech (Dec 17, 2011)

If you're going to buy it in the UK, I assume it will be right-hand drive, which will make it very difficult to sell it anywhere in mainland Europe.


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

Keep it on UK plates, the cost of moving it to Greek plates, tax & insurances will be prohibitive for you. Your market will be of course VERY restrictive, and you will need to aim at probably UK residents that have holidays homes in Greece.
I agree with peterbeech, so what a bout trying to buy a LHD before you set off? At least you will open the resale to more Europeans.
In my experience Germany has the best buys in motorhomes.
As for selling there the biggest opportunity of course would be in and around Athens (not on the islands) as you will have far greater catchment of people. There are several on line motor sites like AUTOTRITI, (Google it, can't type address on here the site stops it) and many free, before you leave troll the internet for forums like this so you can put your advert on.....
Good luck........


----------

